# FR: Le monde ne vivra jamais en paix tant que + tense



## serazatkonya

11.  Le monde ne vivra jamais en paix tant que les gens ne (n’) ---- pas la sécurité dans leur vie quotidienne. 
A) connaîtraient    B) connaissent 
C) connaîtront    D) connaissaient  E) ont connu 
  In the above mentioned blank can I use "connaissent" instead of "connaîtront " or am I just being in a negative transfer because I apply an English rule?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

I _think_ the present would be wrong. At any rate, the future is much better.


----------



## serazatkonya

well I thought so. I guess logically French way of looking at it is right but I can't stop confusing.Anyway thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, now I'm not so sure the present would be wrong… I'd say that the present would also be possible if you're an optimistic person… Let me explain. When using the future, you're talking about something that's very unlikely tho happen (as in your present example); when using the present, you're assuming it will happen sooner or later.

Maybe that's just me… The opinion of other French natives would be most welcome…


----------



## marget

I'm just curious.  Was a correct answer provided, serazatkonya?


----------



## janpol

J'ai une préférence pour le futur.
Je pense également à l'option... F (le futur antérieur) mais je trouve que ça ne sonne pas très bien avec cet exemple - je ne sais pour quelle raison - alors qu ça me semble convenir dans d'autres exemples (Je ne trouverai aucun plaisir à assister à une compétition de ce sport tant que je n'en aurai pas bien compris les règles).


----------



## serazatkonya

marget said:


> I'm just curious.  Was a correct answer provided, serazatkonya?


  It is the future tense in the answer key.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> J'ai une préférence pour le futur.
> Je pense également à l'option... F (le futur antérieur) mais je trouve que ça ne sonne pas très bien avec cet exemple - je ne sais pour quelle raison - alors qu ça me semble convenir dans d'autres exemples (Je ne trouverai aucun plaisir à assister à une compétition de ce sport tant que je n'en aurai pas bien compris les règles).


Il est certain que le futur antérieur ne conviendrait pas dans l'exemple de Serazatkonya. En effet, il supposerait que les gens pourraient avoir connu la sécurité une fois dans leur vie sans que ce ne soit plus le cas maintenant, ce qui est absurde du point de vue du sens.


----------



## marget

I believe that I've seen it stated in some grammars that the futur simple should be used in a clause beginning with tant que if the main clause expresses futurity.


----------



## Grop

Maître Capello said:


> I'd say that the present would also be possible if you're an optimistic person… Let me explain. When using the future, you're talking about something that's very unlikely tho happen (as in your present example); when using the present, you're assuming it will happen sooner or later.



Hi, I don't know if I agree... Maybe that would be more natural with a 'si', as in "On ne le saura pas si on n'essaie pas".

(Surtout qu'avec des si, on peut faire plein de choses ).

Edit: J'ai l'impression que je pourrais utiliser le présent plus facilement en inversant l'ordre des clauses "Tant que les gens ne connaissent pas la sécurité dans leur vie quotidienne, le monde ne vivra jamais en paix."

I am not sure of that, however .


----------



## janpol

Le verbe "connaître" au futur ne me semblerait pas choquant dans cette phrase où l'ordre des propositions est inversé. Et une phrase où les 2 verbes seraient au présent me semblerait concevable (en modifiant un peu la principale) : Tant que les hommes ne connaissent pas......., le monde ne peut pas espérer vivre en paix/ne peut pas vivre en paix (?)


----------



## serazatkonya

Guys from what all of you say I gather it does not matter much if I use present in the spoken context but if we have to choose within the written language future is better.


----------



## Grop

Hi, I think we all agree the future is ok. What we are not sure is whether the present is also possible or not. For your own purpose I really think you'd better use the future.


----------

